# Scariest Derelict Buildings Ever, Newport, Wales | July 2016



## TopAbandoned (Aug 2, 2016)

Unknown Scary derelict buildings in the woods near Nash, Newport

Literally couldn't find any information on what these buildings are or any history
If you find anything please tell me

[Post Viewer discretion, some of these images you may find disturbing}




































































































































YouTube Video


----------



## krela (Aug 2, 2016)

Please please please stop posting blurry photos, they detract rather than add to your reports.


----------



## Mr beady (Aug 2, 2016)

much spooky


----------



## cogito (Aug 2, 2016)

2spooky4me


----------



## krela (Aug 2, 2016)

Always the usual suspects...


----------



## Lavino (Aug 2, 2016)

I was to scared to even look at them..


----------



## BikinGlynn (Aug 2, 2016)

That's a pretty weird set up, is it military, commercial or residential?
& I would of crapped myself in there for sure!


----------



## Dick Derpin (Aug 2, 2016)

I would have to have my mum with me to hold my hand in a derp like that. Even then I'd still want them baby wipes handy incase I crapped my pants...


----------



## krela (Aug 2, 2016)

Out of curiosity is it the animal remains that disturbed you? Because they're really common.


----------



## SlimJim (Aug 2, 2016)

krela said:


> Out of curiosity is it the animal remains that disturbed you? Because they're really common.



Tasty pair of rabbit legs is them!


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Aug 2, 2016)

Guarded with goat Secca.. :wideeyed:


----------



## Dick Derpin (Aug 2, 2016)

SlimJim said:


> Tasty pair of rabbit legs is them!




Stupid hobits's


----------



## krela (Aug 2, 2016)

Enough people, enough.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Aug 2, 2016)

Looks to me a house, office and a storage area. But I didn't see anything spooky, unless it was the dead animals that you saw, pretty common in these threads.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Aug 3, 2016)

Any large scale OS map should indicate what this place was/is.


----------



## Potter (Aug 5, 2016)

I wonder what that place was. Maybe the goat holds the truth.


----------



## TopAbandoned (Aug 6, 2016)

Haha. Maybe


----------



## photo401 (Nov 9, 2016)

It's an old prisoner of war camp 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gromr (Nov 9, 2016)

Hyperbole much? Strange building though, any clue as to what it was used for?


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Nov 9, 2016)

If photo401 is correct, then it could be Camp 184 in the following list -

https://fusiontables.google.com/DataSource?dsrcid=301567#rows:id=1

However; the photographic evidence does not seem to tie in with images from 1946 of the Llanmartin Camp, which just show the normal wooden barrack type huts. Still images might be wrong and it should be noted that this place was originally build by the Yanks as a transit camp for D Day, so could consist of unusual construction. The remains certainly look later than 1950 in style (when much of these 'estates' were finally handed back to original landowners) - so much later new build by landowner or much later modifications to original camp barracks? Who knows? Evidence indicates that it was perhaps a trendy dwelling house and this would tie in with the general trend in the architectural scene at that time; with the designs of more modernistic buildings coming to the fore.


----------

